# Scored brake disk



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed any pre-mature brake pad/disk wear? The Tig has 2k on it and 90% of that has been highway miles. My front passenger brake disk has some nice scoring on it (maybe .25-.5mm deep). The rest of the disks are perfectly smooth and obviously it's not "dangerous" at this time and the scored disk isn't really affecting stopping power, but I just thought I would share in case anyone else has noticed this on their car. It may still even out, but if it gets noticeably worse over the next few K miles I'll take it in.

Also, the brakes produce a LOT of dust up front and I assume they are still bedding in and/or just the fact that OEM pads are usually dusty (along with the fact that the dealer put tire shine on the wheels so they attract dirt/dust like crazy). 

I'm sure it will be a warranty replacement at the rate of this irregular wear, so I'll just have them replace it when I take it in for the "Auto headlights staying on all the time" update lol 

20180410_185836 by DerekG710, on Flickr

20180410_185858 by DerekG710, on Flickr


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

gravel road?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

opticalmike said:


> gravel road?


Nope.

off topic, but I noticed both of our usernames have a similar theme. In what capacity are you involved in eye care?


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

TDeyeguy said:


> Has anyone else noticed any pre-mature brake pad/disk wear? The Tig has 2k on it and 90% of that has been highway miles. My front passenger brake disk has some nice scoring on it (maybe .25-.5mm deep). The rest of the disks are perfectly smooth and obviously it's not "dangerous" at this time and the scored disk isn't really affecting stopping power, but I just thought I would share in case anyone else has noticed this on their car. It may still even out, but if it gets noticeably worse over the next few K miles I'll take it in.
> 
> Also, the brakes produce a LOT of dust up front and I assume they are still bedding in and/or just the fact that OEM pads are usually dusty (along with the fact that the dealer put tire shine on the wheels so they attract dirt/dust like crazy).
> 
> I'm sure it will be a warranty replacement at the rate of this irregular wear, so I'll just have them replace it when I take it in for the "Auto headlights staying on all the time" update lol


Take it to the dealer, the brakes have a 1 year/ 12k mile warranty for irregular wear and this looks like it might fall under the irregular wear category.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

TDeyeguy said:


> Has anyone else noticed any pre-mature brake pad/disk wear? The Tig has 2k on it and 90% of that has been highway miles. My front passenger brake disk has some nice scoring on it (maybe .25-.5mm deep). The rest of the disks are perfectly smooth and obviously it's not "dangerous" at this time and the scored disk isn't really affecting stopping power, but I just thought I would share in case anyone else has noticed this on their car. It may still even out, but if it gets noticeably worse over the next few K miles I'll take it in.
> 
> Also, the brakes produce a LOT of dust up front and I assume they are still bedding in and/or just the fact that OEM pads are usually dusty (along with the fact that the dealer put tire shine on the wheels so they attract dirt/dust like crazy).


I saw the same thing on our car. We are right under 4K miles and it seemed very ODD to me. Also def a lot of break dust. I have to wash the car/wheels at least once a week because they start turning dark grey lol


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A lot of brake dust is pretty standard on German cars...the higher temperature brake pad compounds are very dusty. Normal.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this in writing somwhere?.


nottusyor said:


> Take it to the dealer, the brakes have a 1 year/ 12k mile warranty for irregular wear and this looks like it might fall under the irregular wear category.


Are you referring to the "defective parts and accessories" part of the warranty? If so, it specifically states that wear and tear items including "brake pads and linings" are not covered. My guess is they will say it is a defect with the pad, which caused scoring in the disc, therefore they wont cover it.

We'll find out soon...I'm taking my car to the dealer for this issue next week.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

alangjames said:


> Is this in writing somwhere?.Are you referring to the "defective parts and accessories" part of the warranty? If so, it specifically states that wear and tear items including "brake pads and linings" are not covered. My guess is they will say it is a defect with the pad, which caused scoring in the disc, therefore they wont cover it.
> 
> We'll find out soon...I'm taking my car to the dealer for this issue next week.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


any update with this? I am wanting to head to the dealer possibly next week


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

Unless this is causing an issue, it will not be covered under any warranty and never will be covered (by any manufacturer). Brakes wear, and they can wear differently based upon conditions/circumstances. Crazy brake wear or manufacturer issues are covered for 6 months. Subjective analysis of "too much dust" or a "scored disc" are not cause for alarm or for warranty coverage.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

mine is doing the same. 4,600 miles purchased 3/10/18/


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

I was ready to say that this was nothing but a pebble stuck in your brake pad... but then I looked at the brakes on our Tiguan, and it has one disc that is notably scored, same way. We just crossed 2k miles.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

SnakeEarl said:


> Unless this is causing an issue, it will not be covered under any warranty and never will be covered (by any manufacturer). Brakes wear, and they can wear differently based upon conditions/circumstances. Crazy brake wear or manufacturer issues are covered for 6 months. Subjective analysis of "too much dust" or a "scored disc" are not cause for alarm or for warranty coverage.


I understand brakes and rotors are one of those things that shouldnt be covered due to its suppose to wear down. But when a handful of people from different locations are having this issue, its a cause for concern when youre paying roughly 30K for a car. Ive checked out other VW's from the area... GTI, Jetta and Passats and their rotors look smooth as hell. Hell my 05 GLI has smooth ass rotors and it has 170K on it.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's a shot of my rear rotors. They both look like this. To quote my service manager "we looked at some other cars and they all look like this, so this looks like normal wear". Not buying it. My b6 passat has 180K miles and those rotors are super smooth.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

TDeyeguy said:


> Has anyone else noticed any pre-mature brake pad/disk wear? The Tig has 2k on it and 90% of that has been highway miles. My front passenger brake disk has some nice scoring on it (maybe .25-.5mm deep). The rest of the disks are perfectly smooth and obviously it's not "dangerous" at this time and the scored disk isn't really affecting stopping power, but I just thought I would share in case anyone else has noticed this on their car. It may still even out, but if it gets noticeably worse over the next few K miles I'll take it in.
> 
> Also, the brakes produce a LOT of dust up front and I assume they are still bedding in and/or just the fact that OEM pads are usually dusty (along with the fact that the dealer put tire shine on the wheels so they attract dirt/dust like crazy).
> 
> ...


OP Did you ever get yours fixed? Is it covered under warranty?

I have something similar but probably worse. I wont have time to take it to the dealer anytime soon. 1600Miles Purchased on 04/17/18


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Just FYI VW Warranty On this:



> *Wear and Tear Coverage for Brake Pads/
> Shoes, Brake Discs/Drums and Wiper Blades*
> The repair or replacement of wear and tear
> items, which are defined as brake pads/shoes
> ...


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Here is what mine looks like.

It looks like there is a pebble sandwiched between the rotor and pads:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Hvsz7D9jh5eFo5ke2


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wonder if it has anything to do with the auto breaking feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

My Golf R's brakes look like this as well. I have 10K + miles on them but they have been like this since 2-3K miles. I'll say it's "normal". Even though i haven't experienced it with other cars that i can recall.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

I feel like its an issue. Either cheap brakes or cheap rotors or incorrect install from the factory. Ive owned several cars and none have had this issue. Even used cars I've got. The only rotors I've witness this bad was my cousin who is not mechanically inclined and ran basically to metal.

So just cuz the service manager says it seems like other cars have it doesnt make it normal. "Well the B pillar in some other cars do it, so its normal." stupid logic.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree 100%. I saw a BMW forum with brakes that looked identical - those were swapped out by the dealer. I dont know if VW is just trying to recoup losses from dieselgate or what, but it seems like VW (or at least my local dealer) are going to all ends to say any defect is actually normal.


RickHdz36 said:


> I feel like its an issue. Either cheap brakes or cheap rotors or incorrect install from the factory. Ive owned several cars and none have had this issue. Even used cars I've got. The only rotors I've witness this bad was my cousin who is not mechanically inclined and ran basically to metal.
> 
> So just cuz the service manager says it seems like other cars have it doesnt make it normal. "Well the B pillar in some other cars do it, so its normal." stupid logic.


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

TDeyeguy said:


> Nope.
> 
> off topic, but I noticed both of our usernames have a similar theme. In what capacity are you involved in eye care?


Optician with 35 years experience. Owner of optical store...in Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

how about yourself?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just noticed yesterday my front rotors are pretty scored too - got a screw in my tire and the repair shop commented on the rotors too. Checked w VW Customer Care and they confirmed rotors are covered under 1 year 12k mile - I'm just under 1 year and just over 11k so making an appointment w the dealer.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

2nd year optometry student


opticalmike said:


> how about yourself?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Watching mine. Worried about this happening to the tears more however. I just replaced the rear rotors and pads on my wifes 16 cx5 with 35,000 miles. Mazda knows it's an issue with the electronic parking brake and corrosion. I had a similar brake issue with my mk5. The caliper slider pins would get gummed out and start sticking.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

I took a look at my breaks and noticed the exact same wear on passenger front. Have SEL-P 4Motion R-Line and only 1100 miles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Just noticed yesterday my front rotors are pretty scored too - got a screw in my tire and the repair shop commented on the rotors too. Checked w VW Customer Care and they confirmed rotors are covered under 1 year 12k mile - I'm just under 1 year and just over 11k so making an appointment w the dealer.


Have appointment Monday for dealer to evaluate.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Not even 1100 miles. Guess I'm making a phone call.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I almost want to pop the pads off and have a look. I bet the pads have traces of hard metal fragments in them. The rotors are most likely softer and that's why they are getting scored. Just odd it's in the same spot.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Probably poor quality control of the pad compound mixture...it has larger metallic particles which wear these grooves in the rotors.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Has anyone gotten theirs replaced by VW? I looked at my wife’s Tig and they look bad as well only 3900 miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

L-Tig said:


> Has anyone gotten theirs replaced by VW? I looked at my wife’s Tig and they look bad as well only 3900 miles.


Brakes are not covered under our warranty. I would not let a dealership overcharge me for brake service. When I need new brakes I will go to a trusted independent shop and I will use better than stock parts and it will be less expensive that going to a dealer. IMHO; dealership service departments are ONLY for warranty service. If I wanted crappy service, I could do it myself.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Brakes are not covered under our warranty.


Normal wear and tear are not covered. However, IRREGULAR wear and tear (such as scored brake discs) can be considered a defect in craftsmanship and might be covered. Its generally up to the service manager to determine what "irregular" is. He/she might grab the nearest tiguan and if they have scored discs too, its not irregular, and they won't replace them. 

FWIW I would suggest doing some hard brake testing (60-0 with a firm steady pedal) to clean off the rotors. Youd be surprised how much junk that can take off the disc.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Normal wear and tear are not covered. However, IRREGULAR wear and tear (such as scored brake discs) can be considered a defect in craftsmanship and might be covered. Its generally up to the service manager to determine what "irregular" is. He/she might grab the nearest tiguan and if they have scored discs too, its not irregular, and they won't replace them.


Considering the number of people here posting almost identical images of their discs, I would have to say that most dealerships will consider it to be normal wear and tear.
It may not be good, but it does appear to be "normal".

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah I was thinking this was more of a irregular wear type of situation, but I see this will depend mostly on the dealer and their approval. For now I guess I will hold off on taking to the dealer and just bring it up next time I bring it in for an oil change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Brought mine into dealership, the service advisor said they manufacture these rotors out of softer material now so they don't warp down the road. The softer material downside is that they wear faster. I don't believe that at all. If they wear faster, wouldn't it be more even wear and not scored lines in there??


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah. Typical dealer service bs. Need more co.plaints for it to be more of an issue for them.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdubrun (Sep 15, 2016)

I think everyone here is misunderstanding the dealer's reluctance to replace rotors. I'm not sure how you think it works, but dealers are technically franchises, so all warranty work is performed at the dealer's expense and subsequently billed back to VWoA after you leave. VW can call back any part at any time, and typically does so for unusual repairs (you know, stuff like excessive brake wear at 2,000 miles); this is how a lot of TSBs and recalls come to be. If VW determines the part has actually not failed the way the dealer said it did, they charge the dealer back for the repair.

Long story short, if they replace the rotors and they're defective, the dealer gets to bill VW for a brake job and makes a little money. If they replace the rotors and there's actually nothing wrong with them other than your expectation of what rotors should look like, the dealer has to eat the cost of said brakes all because you don't understand material science. What motivation do you think the dealer has to tell you the brakes are fine when they're not?

For the record, Audi brakes look exactly the same way.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

*Scored, worn rotor at 11k miles?*

I took my brand new Tiguan in for a noticeable modulation in the brake pedal. They showed me my rotors and said they need to be turned. I only have 11k miles on this vehicle. I drive it normally, no hills, I use ACC a lot, which cause heavy breaking at times. The pads have basically the full thickness and don’t need to be changed. My dealership wants me to pay $115 to turn them. What are your thoughts? Should I fight this?


Passenger Side









Drivers Side










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldn't turn VW/Audi rotors, they can be resurfaced but they may end up close to the minimum thickness. I would just replace them. Try and see if they can be covered under warranty thought. 11k miles seems super early to replace rotors.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't think turning the rotors is necessarily bad. The advantage is that they have temp cycled and warped, and if there is enough meat, machining them will take out the warp, and they probably will not warp again. On the other hand, you can buy new aftermarket rotors for less than they will charge you to machine the old ones. I don't think you will get very far with a warranty claim as brakes are considered a wear item. Either way, this is a pretty inexpensive easy repair so I wouldn't get too stressed out whichever way you go.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

My rotors are unevenly scored with minimal wear pads at 11k miles too - so far dealership said it's due to the "softer material" they make these rotors from. I call BS. Waiting on the VW RCM to advise - should be covered under the 12kmile coverage - even wear I can understand, but uneven scoring is not typical.

See previous post with similar info https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9116753-Scored-brake-disk-Car-only-has-2k-miles


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Here are mine at just under 12k, dealer wants to turn them for $115 bucks. With mine you hear and feel a modulation in the brakes, but only when braking at speeds greater than 40mph. Have any of you messed with the rain clearing feature through OBDeleven? I did and was thinking that that was the reason, but after reading this post I’m not so sure.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> My rotors are unevenly scored with minimal wear pads at 11k miles too - so far dealership said it's due to the "softer material" they make these rotors from. I call BS. Waiting on the VW RCM to advise - should be covered under the 12kmile coverage - even wear I can understand, but uneven scoring is not typical.
> 
> See previous post with similar info https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9116753-Scored-brake-disk-Car-only-has-2k-miles


Thanks for the previous post link, not sure how I missed that one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm @ 4k miles and the dealer told me they couldn't feel anything in my warped rotors.

What i thought was warpage was scoring when i went to another place.

Do you use Auto Stop ?


----------



## Madcow63 (Sep 21, 2018)

*2018 Brake Issues*

Anyone have or had any issues with the brakes on their 2018? Just hit 18k bought it used from dealer with 6600 miles on it last September. Just noticed today both front rotors are pitted almost in a perfect wave-like pattern all over. Looks like calipers may not be releasing. Anyone know what would be covered by the preowned warranty? I know pads are not covered but if the caliper has caused the pads to wear to the point of damaged rotors will i still be paying out of pocket? Any input always appreciated. Thanks and safe travels.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pitted? And no concentric rings?


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Concentric wave pattern? Yes, I have that too. Not sure what and if to do anything about it.


----------



## Madcow63 (Sep 21, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> Concentric wave pattern? Yes, I have that too. Not sure what and if to do anything about it.


Exactly. Theres still a decent amount of pad left but the rotors having grooves definitely an issue i want to get looked at


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9116753-Scored-brake-disk


You just posted a link to this post in this post...

...in this post...

...in this post...


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

This is a vw thing.

I had:

13 passat tdi. Scored rotors
14 passat tdi. Scored rotors
17 passat sel-p. Scored rotors
18 tiguan sel-p 4mo. Scored rotors

Not sure if my wife's atlas has them yet. 

Only the 14 had the rotors also warp.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Not calling anyone a liar, or discounting their experience, but I’ve had a ‘13 GLI, ‘14 Tiguan, ‘17 Alltrack, and now ‘19 Tiguan and my rotors have all stayed smooth and even. This is including some track time on the GLI and a lot of aggressive dirt road driving on the Alltrack.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

This is the first time I've experienced it...on new rotors. 

My 2013 Golf TDI has 72k on it and the disks look perfect. 

I guess I should update the thread. I never ended up taking the car in and it now has 16k miles on it. Disk looks the same and hasn't gotten any worse, so I'm probably not going to worry about addressing it. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Our tiguan cleared up. I basically cooked the hell out of them. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

alucinari said:


> Not calling anyone a liar, or discounting their experience, but I’ve had a ‘13 GLI, ‘14 Tiguan, ‘17 Alltrack, and now ‘19 Tiguan and my rotors have all stayed smooth and even. This is including some track time on the GLI and a lot of aggressive dirt road driving on the Alltrack.


Same here. VW uses quality braking systems.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I purchased my Tiguan New 4/19 and now I’m at 50k. My rotors have been scored from day one. My sister purchase a 2020 Tiguan last June and is experiencing the same thing. The only thing I noticed on my Tiguan the amount of debris that builds up on the pads center channel. I cleaned it up and seems that the rotor get smoother over time.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I had new front rotors out on a couple of weeks ago, I’m at 27k. The pulsation was terrible when applying the breaks at 55. The dealership said the rotors were pretty bad and recommended they change out. Things have been better so far, but haven’t driven it that much. I don’t have ACC on my Tig so it’s normal braking.


----------

